# post your Nikon D40 pictures



## newbie06 (Nov 6, 2009)

post photos taken by your Nikon D40 and what kind of lens. thank you


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 6, 2009)

One of the first photos I took with my D40 and 18-55 kit lens, handheld for 2 seconds 







Another one:


----------



## newbie06 (Nov 6, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> One of the first photos I took with my D40 and 18-55 kit lens, handheld for 2 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thebeatles (Nov 6, 2009)

newbie06 said:


> love this picture... i'm surprise its not blurring because its a night shot and without a tripod...you got skills..:mrgreen:



Yeah really, my hands shake way too much.

The fan photo is pretty cool!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking back through some of my first DSLR photos I'm starting to think I need to do that again, and by 'that' I mean just shoot everything!


----------



## Missdaisy (Nov 6, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> One of the first photos I took with my D40 and 18-55 kit lens, handheld for 2 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Holy Smokes!!!!  That's a TON of snow!


----------



## itznfb (Nov 6, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> Looking back through some of my first DSLR photos I'm starting to think I need to do that again, and by 'that' I mean just shoot everything!



Careful... you'll be buying a replacement for your worn out D90 soon


----------



## jnm (Nov 6, 2009)

my favorites with my D40... all kit lens too...





















serious dog is serious










ok im done.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 6, 2009)

Show off


----------



## jnm (Nov 6, 2009)

o wait i like this one too


----------



## Foques (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 6, 2009)

one more 






forgot to add lens info.
they were all with either the 18-70 or the 18-55 kit lenses.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 6, 2009)

This thread could cast the question, why upgrade?


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 6, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> This thread could cast the question, why upgrade?


 
agreed.
i see a lot of nice pictures in this thread from a camera that *some* people tend to think of as a P.O.S.


----------



## manicmike (Nov 6, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> This thread could cast the question, why upgrade?



I don't think I will be for a while.


----------



## Atlas77 (Nov 6, 2009)

manicmike said:


> N0YZE said:
> 
> 
> > This thread could cast the question, why upgrade?
> ...


 
I think this thread has shown that the photographer is what counts and *not *the camera. 

Great D40 shots.


----------



## newbie06 (Nov 6, 2009)

really like the water, lighting, and fire... thanks for the motivation..now i still have hope for nice picture with my D40...you guys just proof you don't need expensive camera+ lens for nice pictures...


----------



## ecnal (Nov 6, 2009)

I've posted these other places on the forum, but they're all I have on my laptop and I don't feel like transferring the files around.























I'm way overly critical of my photos - my girlfriend says I have other ones that are good but I disagree. Ohwell.

I absolutely love my D40. The only thing that makes me want to upgrade is the fact that I have to use AF-S lenses. I've seen some nice used ones for sale that I wish I could use, but they're not AF-S.

I know that I could use 'em, but having to manually focus everything would get on my nerves waay too much.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 6, 2009)

Interesting how those who don't have a D40, or never have had one, don't like them, and poo-poo their capabilities, while many people who have them and have used them speak highly and maybe even fondly of them.

Nikon must have done something right, best selling camera body *OF ALL TIME!*

Wouldn't a pro of just a few years before LOVE to have the technology contained in a D40?

I have a D80, but still like to go out and shoot with my D40 sometimes.  It is a blast just to go out and shoot even just in auto and program modes, then come back and see what the photographs look like.  Good glass will do wonders on a D40.

D40 has better low light capabilities than some of the more expensive cameras, and you cannot beat them for the money, especially they way they are priced used.  But I notice that in Atlanta, prices for used D40 are rising.

Look how many people were introduced to a whole new world of photography by one of these.

I will always appreciate my "lowly" Nikon D40.


----------



## percent20 (Nov 6, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> This thread could cast the question, why upgrade?


because i'd like to from a p&s too the D40  only need some money now.


----------



## TylerF (Nov 7, 2009)

i am getting a d40 for xmas and am pumped. the fact that u have to use af-s is a little bit of a bummer, but i heard everything nikon puts out thats new will be af-s. manually focusing isnt a huge problem but for me i am taking pictures of live bands so thats a bit of one haha.

i plan on getting a 35mm f1.8 for my first lens

not sure if i should get the sb600 flash first or not though.


----------



## kajiki (Nov 7, 2009)

PatrickHMS said:


> Interesting how those who don't have a D40, or never have had one, don't like them, and poo-poo their capabilities, while many people who have them and have used them speak highly and maybe even fondly of them.
> 
> Nikon must have done something right, best selling camera body *OF ALL TIME!*
> 
> ...


 
Ken Rockwell is always saying how he loves his.....





  300mm F2.8 AFS






18-55


----------



## kajiki (Nov 7, 2009)

18-55 again


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 7, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> This thread could cast the question, why upgrade?


 
Probably more because of wants than needs.  People will probably want a better camera, or think you need to spend more $$ to get a better camera, and that is fine, to each his own.  

But I wonder how many of them have stretched the potential of the D40 as far as it will go before they do upgrade to another camera body?

And whatever Ken Rockwell says ~ he is a total joke!  If you read enough of his website he will tell you that himself, and will intentionally make misleading statements.  How can he personally review something that he has never seen or used?

You would be MUCH better off referring to Thom Hogan or Miranda, dpreview, dcresource (DCRP) or somewhere like that.

Reading Ken Rockwell should purely be for entertainment purposes only.

Happy shooting!


----------



## Rudha (Nov 7, 2009)

fine...i'll post my d40 pics as well.....




















i just love me d40...it sooo awesome...


----------



## PatrickCheung (Nov 7, 2009)

wow...  makes me want a d40, and regret picking a d60 instead of a d40 as my first camera haha.  amazing shots everyone! especially the... caribou or deer... thing with antlers on water.


----------



## Painter910 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have had my D40 for 2 months now it is my first dslr.Here are some of my pics that i really like. All are taken with the 18-55 kit lens. let me know what you all think.
1




2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9


----------



## epp_b (Nov 9, 2009)

Every picture on my site...


----------



## Mbnmac (Nov 9, 2009)

Only reason I'm springing for the D90 is so I can use whatever lens, and a slightly further reaching kit lens (which I'll be stuck with a while) I handled a D40 and thought it felt nice and wanted that first, but the D90 felt better in my hands too
Awesome photos in this thread.


----------



## newbie06 (Nov 10, 2009)

here is mine with 18-55mm

my 240 gauge


----------



## dhaval (Nov 10, 2009)

I've had mine for like a week....this is the best I've got


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 10, 2009)

That could be an interesting image.

Don't know if you are into PP yet, but the photo would work better if you would go back and reshoot, keeping the horizon level.

Also, read here on TPF about the "rule of thirds"

And use a tripod if you have one.


----------



## Xavi (Nov 10, 2009)

Here are a few from my D40x 18-135mm...

1.





2.





3.


----------



## DJOrtiz (Nov 10, 2009)

do you guys post produce??? some of these shots are amazing!


----------



## DJOrtiz (Nov 10, 2009)

i like to BBQ... this is the type of Coal we use here in Japan...


----------



## FLASHPOINT* (Nov 10, 2009)

Impressive pictures.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 10, 2009)

Maybe someone oughta specify if any of their shots were taken with a D40 and high-end glass...

In the past, like maybe a year ago, I used to post on here trying to defend the D40, and over and over I got flamed and dissed for trying to say what this post is proving.  Seems like there was a lot of snobbishness against the D40, at least back then.  I finally gave up.

Seems like this thread (started be someone else) is finally helping to prove my point, that the "lowly" D40 mebbe ain't so bad after all.

My wife likes to shoot, but is not an avid photographer.  She will never get into shooting full manual, or even any of the program modes.  But she does like to take our D40 or D40X out, leave it in auto and just shoot what she sees.  She has taken what I consider to be some beautiful images for doing it thataway.

Seems like sometimes photography doesn't have to be as complicated as some want to make it out to be.  It CAN be VERY technical for those who want to make it that way, but it can also be simple and fun, just a person with a good eye and a good camera like a D40 taking shots like we see here on this thread.

I bet the D40, with all of it's manual settings that are there for the using, with it's better than some other camera bodies low light capability, has far more potential than where many people here are in their learning curve (especially newbies), some with more expensive cameras because they didn't understand the potential of this "entry level" DSLR (but not entry level digital camera by any means).

You do not have to spend $1,000 on a body only to be able to take very nice photographs.  This thread proves that to me.

I have and use other Nikon cameras (have owned all the way up to a D200), but will always be a fan of the D40. 

Keep 'em coming!  Especially shots with high-end glass...


----------



## TodaysPhoto (Nov 10, 2009)

Great shots from a wonderful camera. Some of the finest images I have ever seen were captured with a D40.


----------



## gian133 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey all.

I took my sisters senior pictures with my d40. this is my favorite one.

D40 with 50mm series E lense. 
i think it was F1.8? 
1/800
iso 200


----------



## ecnal (Nov 10, 2009)

My photos were not with 'high-end' glass. I have the 18-55mm kits lens and a 55-200mm AF-S Nikkor.

Of course I postprocess. I heart my Adobe CS4 package.


----------



## MikeBcos (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll join in, these were all taken with the kit lens:



























And these were taken with my Quantaray 70-300


----------



## Foques (Nov 10, 2009)

my oooold one


----------



## newbie06 (Nov 10, 2009)

Foques said:


> my oooold one




wowWW!!! nice...


----------



## newbie06 (Nov 10, 2009)

PatrickHMS said:


> Maybe someone oughta specify if any of their shots were taken with a D40 and high-end glass...
> 
> In the past, like maybe a year ago, I used to post on here trying to defend the D40, and over and over I got flamed and dissed for trying to say what this post is proving.  Seems like there was a lot of snobbishness against the D40, at least back then.  I finally gave up.
> 
> ...



that was what i was hoping for too when i started this thread... mission accomplish...:mrgreen:


----------



## sam0182 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello 

Great thread, nice to see what is possible...

Kit Lens & Microsoft Paint


----------



## jnm (Nov 10, 2009)

per hig end glass req:
AF-S 12-24 f/4











AF-S 17-35 f/2.8


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 10, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## Parkerman (Nov 10, 2009)

A photographers skill in photography and post processing has more to do with the level of photo's they produced.

The quality of glass is also very important, as it will make the images clearer, sharper... and give them more contrast.

Some ask why upgrade though... You upgrade because you hit the limitations of the D40... I used the D40 for a year, but I wanted something with more than 3 focus boxes... I wanted something to handle low light better... I wanted more FPS... I wanted better controls and I wanted to use my 50mm 1.8 and not have to worry about focus. 

That being said... here is one of the many pictures I took with my D40.


----------



## ANDS! (Nov 10, 2009)

Not my photo, but a fellows that was posted about a year ago.  I like to pull it out everytime someone complains about their camera.


----------



## mesuky2012 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have so much to learn about my D40 still and photography in general.  But I'm going to add a couple of my favorite shots.  Most of them have been minimally edited with photoshop or not at all, with the exception of the historic house w/ the red tree, which was on the Caribbean island of Nevis, where Alexander Hamilton was raised and born.


----------



## Weaving Wax (Nov 20, 2009)

Foques said:


>



Awesome!


----------



## manicmike (Nov 20, 2009)

Shot with a Sigma 50-500mm lens.


----------



## yoballer914 (Nov 20, 2009)

Jnm those are really great!


----------



## thebeatles (Nov 20, 2009)

mesuky2012 said:


>



How did you go about processing this one?


----------



## ANDS! (Nov 20, 2009)

You can use photoshop to choose a "range" of colors (in this case red), and then desaturate everything else.


----------



## Gene1219 (Nov 20, 2009)

not a great picture but I was amazed on how clear it came out. (kit lens)


----------



## thebeatles (Nov 21, 2009)

manicmike said:


>



It is cool that you can see his face. :thumbup:


----------



## ILovePlaya (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## jnm (Dec 2, 2009)

bringing this back up for some more from thanksgiving in mexico.  all kit lens, mostly 18-55 non VR at that
















this was a 15 second exposure to get the clouds and an SB600 strobe wireless on rear curtain


----------



## CupCakeCommando (Dec 3, 2009)

These are ALL fantastic!! makes me wish i had a D40


----------



## TylerF (Dec 4, 2009)

i am so excited to get my d40. with everyone bashing them, this thread lets me have hope lol


----------



## epp_b (Dec 4, 2009)

It's not that it's a bad camera -- there really are no "bad" DSLRs in terms of what how they can be used in the hands of a capable photographer -- it's just slower and less efficient than newer, more expensive ones.


----------



## newbie06 (Dec 19, 2009)

more pictures plz?


----------



## jackieclayton (Dec 19, 2009)

PhotoXopher said:


> This thread could cast the question, why upgrade?



so true!!!  i have the D700 but will NEVER EVER sell my D40 for this very reason... its such a lightweight camera that produces amazing pictures!  love it!


----------



## epp_b (Dec 19, 2009)

> but will NEVER EVER sell my D40 for this very reason...


That and, not to mention, 1/500th flash sync; or all the way up to 1/4000th if you block the TTL contacts!   (1/3200th with Cybersyncs)

If/when I upgrade, I, too, will keep my D40.


----------



## newbie06 (Dec 19, 2009)

epp_b said:


> > but will NEVER EVER sell my D40 for this very reason...
> 
> 
> That and, not to mention, 1/500th flash sync; or all the way up to 1/4000th if you block the TTL contacts!   (1/3200th with Cybersyncs)
> ...



another nice picture


----------



## newbie06 (Dec 19, 2009)

just took these after watching some photo tips on youtube


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 19, 2009)

to newbie06 (the OP)

Did you ever think that your first little post to this thread would ever take off like this has ????


----------



## newbie06 (Dec 19, 2009)

PatrickHMS said:


> to newbie06 (the OP)
> 
> Did you ever think that your first little post to this thread would ever take off like this has ????




no, i just got my d40 and want to see what kind of photos the d40 can produce..now i know much more, its not the camera, it the shooter..


----------



## duffman1278 (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## newbie06 (Dec 20, 2009)

duffman1278 said:


> i have the same nardi on my 240...dash look like a 240


----------



## GFreg (Dec 20, 2009)

Here are a few that I finally got a chance to upload
















I love my D40!  Great shots from everyone in this thread so far.  :thumbup:

Edit:  First two pics were shot with a 25 year old 50mm f/1.8 and the third was the 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 kit lens.


----------



## duffman1278 (Dec 20, 2009)

duffman1278 said:


> i have the same nardi on my 240...dash look like a 240



It is a 240 :mrgreen:


----------



## ~myStical~ (Dec 20, 2009)

jnm said:


> my favorites with my D40... all kit lens too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOWWW ! Beautiful work !! My favorites has to be the last two , especially the serious dog. WHOA ! great lighting.

How do you get ur pictures to look this amazing? Whats the magic behind your work?


----------



## ~myStical~ (Dec 20, 2009)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2756/4177688929_6d47292c49_b.jpg
wow the perspective is amazing

all the images are awesome, great work everyoneee !!!


----------



## Felix 222 (Dec 20, 2009)

My most recent photos from Big Sur:







hdr:


----------



## TylerF (Dec 20, 2009)

ahh! so close to getting my d40. not sure if i want to get a sb600 or a lens first, prolly sb600


----------



## GFreg (Dec 22, 2009)

Felix 222 said:


> My most recent photos from Big Sur:
> 
> hdr:



Absolutely beautiful shots but this scene is my favorite.  Very good HDR approach but I think I still personally prefer the non HDR version.


----------



## JenLavazza (Dec 22, 2009)

I LOVE my D40!!


----------



## newbie06 (Dec 22, 2009)

two night photos from my apartment


----------



## thebeatles (Dec 22, 2009)

JenLavazza said:


>



Good job. :thumbup:


----------



## Whinnie (Jan 9, 2010)

I love my D40, Aka Dobby


----------



## TylerF (Jan 31, 2010)

heres a few from my first month of having a dslr haha. all with d40 and kit lens


----------



## blitzkrieg69 (Jan 31, 2010)

I want to get out and take pictures and try it out so bad! Just got the camera and havent really had a chance to get out and take pictures though, but heres a few from me being bored.








^just liked the way the sky was on this one





kit 18-55 lense


----------



## MikeBcos (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm going to add one more, I recently picked up a 35mm f1.8, here's one of my first shots from it.


----------



## TylerF (Jan 31, 2010)

im looking to get that lens as soon as my discount at best buy kicks in haha


----------



## blitzkrieg69 (Jan 31, 2010)

a fellow st.louisan i see.


----------



## matt62485 (Jan 31, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4045/4321000100_7d45a1a4a8_b.jpg


----------



## TylerF (Jan 31, 2010)

first one is awesome!


----------



## epp_b (Jan 31, 2010)

It looks a bit fake.  You added the blur in post, didn't you?


----------



## matt62485 (Jan 31, 2010)

yep, i already knew that though i still like the sepia better than this


----------

